# Browning .22 Semi Auto Pistol Camper Stainless UFX



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Brand New, never been shot, in hard case .22 Long rifle semi auto pistol. I will get a picture up later on. Thanks
$350

Also have two lightly used New England Arms 20 Gauge single shots. In Great condition..
$100 per gun
I'm trying to sell these so I can start funding a new project.
Thanks


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Where you located? Pics of the 20's?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Bump anyone interested in a picture


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Shotguns are SOLD


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The pistol the Lugar looking thing (buckmark??) or the 1911 design?


-DallanC


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

SOLD! THANKS


----------

